# Wobble Plate engine



## hdwrench1 (Dec 22, 2012)

My completed Wobble Plate engine.
I did the flywheel in steel but I'm not happy with it so I'll do an aluminum flywheel next week.
Runs nicely on 10 PSI of air.
When I get some time I'll do a video of it running

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## AussieJimG (Dec 22, 2012)

What an interesting engine! I don't recall seeing that design before. And it looks good too.

Jim


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 23, 2012)

Jim; that is one of elmers designs available on the Joh-tom Site.  but it looks like he added a few embellishments. 
Tin


----------



## hdwrench1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thats correct Tin Falcon, 
Its an Elmer design however I increase the cylinder dimension to add fins to it and drilled the base so I can bolt it up to a larger base to prevent wobble when running. I'll do a heavier base this coming week. Also the inlet pipe has ribs on it to keep the air hose from slipping off.
I'll do an aluminum knurled flywheel this week for easier starting.
I'll also do a groove in the flywheel for an o-ring as I have a small electric motor and I want to experiment with getting 12 volt DC voltage output using pulleys to run some LED's

The most challenging part was getting the wobble plate just right. Took some fiddling.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## jason4420 (Dec 23, 2012)

Very nice job. Hope mine turns out half as nice .


----------



## hdwrench1 (Dec 23, 2012)

jason4420 said:


> Very nice job. Hope mine turns out half as nice .



I'm sure it will Jason.
Take your time

A couple of hints, line bore the cylinder with a fixed size reamer before pressing on the cylinder cap.
Take your time with the wobble plate. I used a super small square when the round stock was still in the 3 jaw chuck to make sure I had the specified wobble. Take a .001 cut each time then measure. This was time consuming but I got it dead on. Also the silver soldering was tricky with a piece this small but it worked out well

Good luck
Looking forward to seeing yours
Cheers
Wayne


----------



## hdwrench1 (Dec 27, 2012)

I finally had the time to do a short video of the wobble plate running.
I used the steel flywheel as it didn't idle well using an aluminum one.
I'm pretty happy at the way it turned out.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgSlu04GEuk&feature=youtu.be


Hope you enjoy it.
Cheers
Wayne


----------



## lensman57 (Jan 1, 2013)

jason4420 said:


> Very nice job. Hope mine turns out half as nice .



Hi,

The most important parts of this engine are
1- the wobble plate
2- the valve, this needs to be free to move but as air tight as possible to prevent the air  pressure loss. Better off machining the diameter quite tight to the bore and then loosen it by lapping froward and back.

Good luck. 

A.G


----------



## lensman57 (Jan 1, 2013)

hdwrench1 said:


> I finally had the time to do a short video of the wobble plate running.
> I used the steel flywheel as it didn't idle well using an aluminum one.
> I'm pretty happy at the way it turned out.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Great looking engine, well done.

A.G


----------



## dreeves (Jan 1, 2013)

Lensman57, Your build got me on the path to the wobble plate. I got several parts done and will post some pictures soon. Thanks for sharing your engine

DAve


----------



## Gerry Sweetland (Jan 2, 2013)

Your build looks and runs nice.
I would like to build that engine too someday.
Gerry


----------

